# JSF, wie fange ich an?



## Samson_Miller (15. Okt 2007)

Ich bin am verzweifeln, ich habe angefange mich in JSF einzuarbeiten. Nur leider komme ich nicht voran.

Ich habe: 

Eclipse 3.3.0 + tomcatPluginV321
Tomcat 6.0.14 und
MyFaces Core 1.2.0

In Eclipse habe ich jetzt ein Tomcat Projekt angelegt und dann nur eine index.jsp erstellt. Wenn ich in die index.jsp nur normalen HTML Code schreibe, kann die angezeigt werden. Aber sobald ich <f:view> schreibe kommt gleich eine Fehlermeldung:


```
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: An exception occurred processing JSP page /index.jsp at line 9

6: <html>
7: 
8: <body>
9: <f:view>
10: hallo
11: </f:view>
12: </body>
```

Ich habe alle libs aus dem MyFaces in das lib-Verzeichnis des Projektes kopiert. Brauche in noch weitere libs?


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2007)

Hi Samson,

ich kann dir nicht genau sagen, was dein konkretes Problem ist.

Falls du aber vorhast, JSF zu lernen, wirst du es ohne gute Bücher nicht schaffen, Tutorials helfen wenig wenn die Grundlagen fehlen.
Ich finde das Buch "Core JavaServer Faces 2nd Edition" sehr gut.

Du solltest unbedingt ein gutes Verständnis über Servlet und JSPs haben, sonst wird das nix.
Aber ich gehe davon aus das du das bereits hast, da du ja mit struts gearbeitet hast.

JSF ist Komplex, aber wenn man es mal verstanden hat, geht es immer besser voran


----------



## Samson_Miller (15. Okt 2007)

Danke für den Buch-Tipp. Ich habe mir jetzt aber das Buch " JavaServer Faces. Ein Arbeitsbuch für die Praxis" gekauft.

Ich habe jetzt aber auch den Fehler gefunden. Ich habe immer versucht die Seite über "http://localhost:8080/Test" aufzurufen, dabei hat tomcat dann versucht die index.jsp anzuzeigen, was nicht geklappt hat. Wenn ich aber direkt die index.jsp mittels "http://localhost:8080/Test/index.jsf" aufrufe, dann klappt es.


----------



## me.toString (16. Okt 2007)

Hi Samson ...
du kannst auch weiterhin deine Applikation mit _http://localhost:8080/Test_ aufrufen ... dazu musst du lediglich in der _web.xml_ folgendes einfügen:

```
<welcome-file-list>
     <welcome-file>index.jsf</welcome-file>
</welcome-file-list>
```
(Gehört zwar nicht ganz zum Thema ... aber erleichtert die Arbeit .)


----------



## k4lle (16. Okt 2007)

Das Buch was du dir gekauft hast ist echt gut beschrieben. 
Was bloß ganz schlecht an dem Buch ist, dass man ewig braucht bis die Beispiele überhaupt lauffähig sind. Wirst du schon merken. 

Für die Entwicklung von Web-Anwendungen (JSF) bietet sich Eclipse+WTP an....

Wenn du alle Beispiele zum Laufen bekommen hast, dann sag mir bescheid


----------



## Samson_Miller (16. Okt 2007)

Ich habe jetzt die ersten Beispiele zum laufen bekommen, allerdings nur, wenn ich MyFaces 1.1.3 benutze. Wenn ich MyFaces 1.2 benutze dann kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
javax.servlet.ServletException: Unable to convert string "success" to class "javax.el.MethodExpression" for attribute "action": Property Editor not registered with the PropertyEditorManager
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:152)
```

Der passende Code dazu ist folgender:


```
<h:commandButton action="success" value="Submit" />
```


----------



## k4lle (16. Okt 2007)

die kleinen beispiele gehen noch. warte mal ab wenn das bank-2 beispiel kommt. das ist es dann einfach nur ärgerlich, weil man ja eigentlich durch das beispiel lernen will...... aber das wirst du noch mekren


----------



## panTau (12. Nov 2007)

Hi!



> Property Editor not registered with the PropertyEditorManager
> javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:152)



Genau diese Fehlermeldung habe ich auch, ich würde mcih sehr freuen, wenn jemand da einen Tip hätte.
Versuche mich auch in JSP, leider funktionieren Beispiele nicht unbedingt. Ich benutze JBoss und MyFaces...

Grüße


----------



## mlux (12. Nov 2007)

Ich kann dir nur ein super Buch empfehlen und gleichzeitig auch sagen, dass JSF ohne Bücher sehr schwer zu lernen ist (meine Meinung)

Das habe ich nur so "verschlungen":



 JavaServer Faces. Ein Arbeitsbuch für die Praxis


----------



## panTau (12. Nov 2007)

...

Das Problem ist das ganze Zeugs im JBoss ans Rennen zu bekommen, als .ear und dann noch mit EJB 3.0  ???:L  
Allerdings wäre ich jetzt schon froh, wenn ein winziges Beispiel laufen würde. JBoss hat von Hause aus Bibliotheken, werde es damit mal probieren...


----------

